

Converting UTF8 strings to UTF16 using SIMD/SSE instructions - guruz
http://woboq.com/blog/utf-8-processing-using-simd.html

======
qntm
> the 4 bytes sequences (Supplementary Planes) are very rarely used (most used
> languages and useful symbols are already in the Basic Multilingual Plane)
> and also more complicated so I did not vectorize that case for the scope of
> this blog post. This is left as an exercise for the reader ;-)

And you still call them UTF-8 and UTF-16?

